# Complementary EPAK system



## TwistofFat (Nov 1, 2004)

Folks,

I have been working in and at EPAK for over a decade (1st BB) but suffer from a lack of any formal group within 300 miles. I still work with many EPAK workout groups but am looking to join some local 'school' for physical activity, reliable schedule and availability (I travel a bunch). I have visited many programs of late and am trying to keep an open mind (a bit biased towards EPAK and had a great recent instructor).

Any opinions on complementary systems to EPAK you can recommend based upon experience with both? There are many TKD, and mixed karate programs in the area.


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 1, 2004)

I just talked to these guys for you I looked them up on Yahoo (local) they seemed like they were just interested in getting you into the studio, however; they did say there are allot of schools around your area teaching an American Kenpo blend I don't know if that is true or not but I think it is worth checking out.  I feel your particular frustration I was in Hawaii for four years without an instructor.  I finally found out there was a guy that taught out of his back yard.  I haven't been happier in my Kenpo journey since.

Allison American Karate Acad 

(704) 982-1974 2715 Us Highway 52 N 
Albemarle, NC Map 45.07 mi  from Waxhaw, NC
Category: Martial Arts 


Good luck in your Journey
V/R
Rick


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 8, 2004)

I have recently begain cross training in kali, jkd + wing chung and the blend very well.  I do some bjj but that is to complet my ground skills


----------

